# Gocycle



## Biker man (10 Sep 2021)

Hi I am on my second ebike a Kalkhoff and always looking at ebikes the pitstop wheels on the Gocycle looks a great idea but how stable and confident do you feel riding a bike like that appreciate your views.


----------



## FishFright (10 Sep 2021)

I've only ridden an early model Gocycle but it's still the nicest ebike implementation I've tried. Even smoother power delivery then an £3.5k Riese & Muller.

Having said that it is a small wheeled bike and doesn't ride like the usual wheel sizes so , as ever, a test ride is the best way to determine whether it suits you .


----------



## Biker man (10 Sep 2021)

FishFright said:


> I've only ridden an early model Gocycle but it's still the nicest ebike implementation I've tried. Even smoother power delivery then an £3.5k Riese & Muller.
> 
> Having said that it is a small wheeled bike and doesn't ride like the usual wheel sizes so , as ever, a test ride is the best way to determine whether it suits you .


Just thought it's a great idea easy to get going after a puncture surprise others don't copy it .


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Just thought it's a great idea easy to get going after a puncture surprise others don't copy it .



Frame rigidity combined with light weight could be a problem for sports bikes, particularly at the back.

Cars have stub axles, but weight is not such a consideration.

Cannondale have their Lefty fork, but that's only fitted to hybrids and MTBs, and only at the front.

Development budgets for bikes are tiny, and cyclists are notoriously conservative - any innovation is roundly slagged off on the forums.

Thus the money and motivation to design a stub axle bike frame is just not there.

Some motorbikes now have stub axles at the rear, but not at the front - unless @keithmac can tell us differently.

I'm sure he posted something about rear wheel removal on such bikes not always being easy, so presumably the engineering justification lies elsewhere.


----------



## keithmac (12 Sep 2021)

Honda, Ducati, Triumph and MV Augusta all have models with single sided swingarms, it's a styling thing more than anything imho.

Piaggio Vespa PX and GTS scooters have a single sided front fork setup, again it's style more than anything. The GTS's are really picky with tyres and can shake at the front end.

As for ease of wheel removal the likes of MV make it as difficult as possible with their exhaust design to the point you couldn't make it up!, did an 800 and it took nigh on an hour to replace a rear tyre.. Others are a lot easier mind, just one nut and its off.

They are ungodly tight, I've had to cut the nuts off on a few occasions, not a nice job..


----------



## dodgy (12 Sep 2021)

I have a Gocycle. I think I might be the only owner on this forum [prove me wrong someone!]. 
At no point have I felt the single sided fork or swingarm has made me question the design. Ask any questions!


----------



## keithmac (13 Sep 2021)

Just had a google and looks an interesting design!.

Never ridden a front wheel drive bike personally, all 3 of mine are rear wheel drive.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2021)

One of our group has a gocycle, it’s a lovely bit of kit. Funnily enough I’d spotted the bike while out and about, and taken a photo of it as I was intrigued. It was only later when he turned up at the pub on it that I got a good look at it.


----------



## Biker man (13 Sep 2021)

keithmac said:


> Just had a google and looks an interesting design!.
> 
> Never ridden a front wheel drive bike personally, all 3 of mine are rear wheel drive.


I use to ride a front wheel drive Go Stepper I think it was called it belonged to my girlfriends Dad it never gave me any problems that was on the flat roads of Cambridgeshire.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2021)

I've ridden a GoCycle a couple of times.

They do ride nicely.

Another thing GoCycle appear to have cracked is moulded wheels, which generally don't work well on a bicycle.

Up to £5K is quite a lot for what is a small batteried hub motor bike, but GoCycles are better in all respects than £1,000 Chinese folders.

https://gocycle.com/webstore/gocycle-g4iplus/


----------

